# Doggy and hedgerhog



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Heyy all! Just a funny thing that happened yesterday/a little update with my Teddifer. 

Usually I take my boys outside at the same time--my hedgehog and my dog in the big field behind me house. I keep an eye on both obviously and it's nice and easy because my dog gets to run around in a bigger area, and my hedgie does too and everyone's happy. It was really funny because I was sitting with my dog and up crawls Teddi. I have my hand on my dog's collar, just in case, but he only lies there looking at my hedgie. Then Teddi comes closer. And closer. And you can see this look of growing alarm on my dog's face. It was actually extremely priceless because finally he just rolls his eyes, jumps up and runs away. Little hedgerhog scared my big scary doggy away. And he's never even been pricked! Bahahaha. Don't worry, everything was supervised btw. I had my hand on both of them and they didn't get too close, but they got close enough that my dog was just kinda wary. He just looked at me, looked at the hedgehog, looked at the hedgehog some more, and then... "I've have enough!" XD

Pictures to follow. Maybe


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

That is toooooo funny! I have two dogs who are very responsive to my commands and they will run in our backyard and I'll let hedgies play around my feet. My male dog, Prince, who is 70lbs will walk up to my Rodney and sniff him up and down as Rodney just walks along in the grass. I always give a command for him to slow down and be gentle when he approaches. He has an odd love for hedgies and a lot of concern for them; he always wants to makes sure they are in tip top shape. Rodney has never minded my dog sniffing him (He decided he wanted to give him a kiss on his rear quills one time and it didn't phase him). In fact, he rarely even raises his visor when Prince sniffs him, just ignores him. Prince is very mindful of all the animals in my home and loves them all to pieces. My other pup just ignores them for the most part, the occasional sniff then away she goes. I trust my dogs completely and they would never EVER hurt my hedgies.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

i had a hamster when i waqs little and i had it outside in the front yard. our dog at the time (kaito, a golden retriever) was fenced in the backyard. someone opened the gate and out she comes to see when i'm doing with my friend Sarah. kaito comes out of nowhere, picks the hamster up in her mouth and starts to walk away. my mom grabbed kaito and sarah was able to get the hamster out of her mouth. hamster was fine! just very slobbered on. scary at the time but a funny story now.

on a hedgehog note. my friends great dane is SCARED of Harley. as soon as he comes over he goes into harley's room and comes straight back out whining. the great dane has only really seen harley once and ran for cover.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

It's so funny to picture a big great dane running away from a hedgehog. My brother's big feirce golden retriever is the same way. Whenever I am holding Quigley he backs away from me whining. If I move closer he barks and runs away. It's the funniest thing. One time Quigley decided it would be a good idea to try and sleep under the dog on the couch and started nuzzling his bum trying to get under him. As soon as the dog noticed there was a hedgehog trying to snuggle with him he ran away. My friend's little Jack Russle on the other hand is fearless and watches Quigley like a mother hen. Folling him all over the play area and whining if I close up the playpen.


----------



## Pickles90 (Jun 18, 2009)

My golden retriever is the same he is freaked out by Harvey and runs off anytime he comes too close :lol:


----------

